# Added a local pharm



## cobaltbot (Aug 12, 2013)

Was able to add to my run of BOYD & FULFORD / PRESCRIPTIONISTS / BELAIR, MD bottles by getting the biggest (6&1/4") off ebay recently.  I dug one of these as a kid and have been able to add to them from the bay and from private dealers.  Someone had to tell me that he sold a 10 or 11 inch one once so I now want one and if its true I could be adding several more. I grew up in this Harford County Maryland town.


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2013)

That is just fantastic, remnds me of my runs of David Boyles and Spreitzers, good luck finding larger sizes Cobalt!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice run of sizes. I sincerely hope you can get them all.

 You will see in my signature area that I am looking for Santa Ana, California bottles. At one time, back in the 1960s, I had the largest, most complete collection of Orange County, Cal. bottles and related go-withs assembled. I sincerely believe it has never been equaled except by the guy I sold them to who combined mine and his. Anyway, I had a run of one particular pharmacy that included 1/2, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 16, 24, 32 ounce bottles.  That's 13 bottles. That may or may not be the typical number / size run but I think it is. Matt, Bill? 

 It would be interesting to me to know if anyone has or knows for certain if there are more.


----------



## epackage (Aug 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> I had a run of one particular pharmacy that included 1/2, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 16, 24, 32 ounce bottles.  That's 13 bottles.


 WOW


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 13, 2013)

> It would be interesting to me to know if anyone has or knows for certain if there are more.


 
 Heres a picture that was posted on here awhile back in a thread. Dates around 1902

 Al


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Jim, Jim, and Al.
 Wow is right, a run of 13 would be REAL nice.  If the 5 and the 24 oz were not a possibility that's still a run of 11 bottles (or 13) I could possibly get, of course the larger sizes are the hardest to find! 


 32 oz pharms are just cool but few and far between.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 32 oz pharms are just cool but few and far between.


 I totally agree that the 32 ounces are tough, I only had 3 plus a duplicate or two, but I believe an embossed 1/4 ounce is even tougher. I've never had one, not even a stranger's pharm, can't even remember seeing one.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Aug 14, 2013)

I have always liked sets of druggist bottles.  It is good to see what possible sizes might exist.  I have one set from Freeburg Illinois with 8 different sizes.  Looks like I should keep looking for some more!  My favorite set is from the Barclay drugstore in Cairo Illinois.  All but the smallest have a lion embossed.  It is a run of 6 or 7, depending if you go by volume or bottle height.  I like that the largest is in aqua.  You can see them here.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 15, 2013)

Nice bottles James!  I didn't see the 1/4 oz listed on the catalog I don't think I've ever seen one of those - does anyone have a pic of one?  Even on early 1900's digs you rarely dig the plain jane 1/2 oz ones.  Here is a pic of my 1/2 oz embossed with the new one I just got.  They had to leave off prescriptionists on the little one.  If they had a 1/4 oz I wonder if it was embossed?


----------



## botlguy (Aug 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> Nice bottles James!  I didn't see the 1/4 oz listed on the catalog I don't think I've ever seen one of those - does anyone have a pic of one?  Even on early 1900's digs you rarely dig the plain jane 1/2 oz ones.  Here is a pic of my 1/2 oz embossed with the new one I just got.  They had to leave off prescriptionists on the little one.  If they had a 1/4 oz I wonder if it was embossed?


 Take a look at the catalog page pictured above under "DOUBLE PHILADELPHIA OVALS" and you will see the 1/4 ounce. Perhaps they never sold any. You being from PA should have caught that.  [][]


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 16, 2013)

I saw that, that's what I was referring to, but I've never seen or dug a real example out there and there has to be some........[]
 Also if other companies made 1/4 to 32 with 5 & 24 oz that would be a possible run of 14!


----------

